# St. Joseph Peninsula State Park



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

any of you guys been here? it's a florida state park. info looked good, a barrier island in the middle of close to nowhere, no crowds, lots of bugs (i mean birds and probly bugs too) and even an endangered beach rat.

figure as long as the rats stay outta my beer, it's all good. it does look like a cool place, just wanted some first hand info if anyone had any. i did find a photo posting web site where some dude had posted a picture of nearly every campsite in the park (thanks Don, whoever you are).

i got 2 weeks in June, i'll post some pictures. just realized, about a month and a half til we head to Gulf Shores, i'm ready!!!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 14, 2011)

bobrussell said:


> any of you guys been here? it's a florida state park. info looked good, a barrier island in the middle of close to nowhere, no crowds, lots of bugs (i mean birds and probly bugs too) and even an endangered beach rat.
> 
> figure as long as the rats stay outta my beer, it's all good. it does look like a cool place, just wanted some first hand info if anyone had any. i did find a photo posting web site where some dude had posted a picture of nearly every campsite in the park (thanks Don, whoever you are).
> 
> i got 2 weeks in June, i'll post some pictures. just realized, about a month and a half til we head to Gulf Shores, i'm ready!!!


Would love to see your follow up on St. Joe State Park. We love that place. We love nature so didn't have much problem with the deer, raccoons and other critters invading the campsite. And you know the signs on a few paths that say beware of alligators? Believe it. Good fishing at this beach and up the road at the area called The Stumps.

I do hope you stayed there and enjoyed it.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

here it is: camping info, the stuff you need to know: St. Joseph Peninsula State Park, Port St. Joe, FL
be sure to check out/add to the "places to eat" blog at the bottom of the page.
we'll be going back to st. joe, great place.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 14, 2011)

So happy you enjoyed your stay at St. Joe. Like I said, we love it there.


----------

